

Ask HN: Any Hackers in Singapore or HK want to meet up for a drink? - dhackner

Will be passing through over the next two weeks and would love to meet some of the local community! Have been traveling for 3 months and these are my final stops. Email in profile.
======
ValentineC
Hello from Singapore!

Some of the local hackers here frequent HackerspaceSG (which is currently
relocating) — [http://hackerspace.sg](http://hackerspace.sg) /
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackerspacesg/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/hackerspacesg/).

For a list of upcoming tech events in Singapore,
[http://webuild.sg](http://webuild.sg) has a good list.

